# [EBUILD] FreePOPS Ebuild [obsolete]

## FonderiaDigitale

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UPDATE 1.9.2004: Sul Sito principale del progetto e' presente un ebuild piu' aggiornato e funzionante. e' preferibile usare quello.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Non mi ricordo dove e quando lo lessi, ma c'era un ebuild di una versione datata chee daveva dei problemi.

Io ho rifatto un ebuild che funziona (un po taroccamente ma funziona) per cui lo posto qua se serve.

Ciuaps.

$PORTDIR_OVERLAY/net-mail/freepops/freepops-0.0.5.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

# Author: Fonderiadigitale <fonderiadigitale@gechi.it

                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

RESTRICT="nomirror"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

DESCRIPTION="Local proxy service for italian webmail-only ISPS and rss feeds"

HOMEPAGE="http:/freepops.sourceforge.net/"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/freepops/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~ppc"

IUSE="doc"

DEPEND=">=net-misc/curl-7.11.0

        doc? ( =app-doc/doxygen-1.3* )

        !freepopsd-cvs"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

src_compile ()

{

        cd ${WORKDIR}/${P}

        einfo "Building application"

        ./configure.sh linux

        make -is all 2> /dev/null

        make all || die

        if  use doc

                then

                        einfo "Building documentation"

                        make doc || die

        fi

}

                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

src_install ()

{

        dobin src/freepopsd

        doman doc/freepopsd.1

        dodoc doc/manual* doc/contr* doc/*.txt

        insinto /usr/share/doc/${P}

        dodoc AUTHORS COPYING README ChangeLog TODO

        dodoc doc/*

        # compatibility with sources (until this is an external portage ebuild)

        mkdir ${D}/etc ${D}/etc/init.d/ ${D}/etc/conf.d/

        cp ${S}/buildfactory/freePOPsd.initd ${D}/etc/init.d/freePOPsd || die

        cp ${S}/buildfactory/freePOPsd.confd ${D}/etc/conf.d/freePOPsd || die

}

                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

pkg_postinst ()

{

        einfo "Service is installed in /etc/init.d/freePOPsd."

        einfo "Please edit /etc/conf.d/freePOPsd to configure"

        einfo "the server, then just configure the pop3 server in"

        einfo "your preferred mail client to the ip address and"

        einfo "port number you chose."

}
```

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

e' uscita la versione 0.0.5, basta rinominare l'ebuild e riemergere

----------

## Marculin

bisogna anche creare il digest vero?non me lo emerge dicendo 

```

emerge /usr/local/portage/net-mail/freepops-0.0.5/freepops-0.0.5.ebuild

Calculating dependencies \!!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'net-mail/freepops-0.0.5' does not exist at:

!!!            /usr/portage/net-mail/freepops/freepops-0.0.5.ebuild

emerge: create(): aux_get() error on net-mail/freepops-0.0.5; aborting...

```

come si fa il digest nell'overlay?grazie

----------

## randomaze

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> come si fa il digest nell'overlay?grazie

 

Lo devi fare tu manualmente.

```

emerge -f pacchetto

ebuild pacchetto digest

```

----------

## Marculin

non mi va però...non capisco dove sbaglio  :Sad: 

```

root@MarcGentoo marco # emerge -f freepops

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "freepops".

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

root@MarcGentoo marco # emerge -f /usr/local/portage/net-mail/freepops-0.0.5/freepops-0.0.5.ebuild

Calculating dependencies \!!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'net-mail/freepops-0.0.5' does not exist at:

!!!            /usr/portage/net-mail/freepops/freepops-0.0.5.ebuild

emerge: create(): aux_get() error on net-mail/freepops-0.0.5; aborting...

root@MarcGentoo marco # ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-mail/freepops-0.0.5/freepops-0.0.5.ebuild digest

!!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'net-mail/freepops-0.0.5' does not exist at:

!!!            /usr/portage/net-mail/freepops/freepops-0.0.5.ebuild

doebuild(): aux_get() error; aborting.

```

----------

## Marculin

risolto.....non è

$PORTDIR_OVERLAY/net-mail/freepops-0.0.5/freepops-0.0.5.ebuild

ma

$PORTDIR_OVERLAY/net-mail/freepops/freepops-0.0.5.ebuild

 :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

si scusa.. distrazione   :Embarassed: 

correggo subito il primo post.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo devi fare tu manualmente.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

o anche

```
emerge --digest pacchetto
```

o anche

```
FEATURES=digest emerge pacchetto
```

----------

## leon_73

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> e' uscita la versione 0.0.5, basta rinominare l'ebuild e riemergere

 

OKKIO che non e' vero  :Wink: 

c'e anche da fare una piccola modifica nello script... se non sbaglio c'e' un riferimento anche alla versione nello script  :Razz: 

my  0.02

Leo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> c'e anche da fare una piccola modifica nello script... se non sbaglio c'e' un riferimento anche alla versione nello script 

 

Infatto non e' meglio cabiare la linea

```
insinto /usr/share/doc/freepops-0.0.4 
```

con

```
insinto /usr/share/doc/${P}
```

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

giusto. modifico subito  :Smile: 

grazie del suggerimento

----------

## Sbriglie

A me non si compila! Ecco l'errore:

```
building getdate_lua

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

building curl_lua

 compiling curl_lua.c -> curl_lua.c: In function `luacurl_easy_setopt':

curl_lua.c:837: error: `curl_off_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

curl_lua.c:837: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

curl_lua.c:837: error: for each function it appears in.)

curl_lua.c:837: error: syntax error before "o"

curl_lua.c:838: error: `o' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]: *** [curl_lua.o] Error 1

building freepopsd

 linking engine.o(.text+0x6e1): In function `freepops_user':

/var/tmp/portage/freepops-0.0.5/work/freepops-0.0.5/src/engine.c:214: undefined reference to `luacurl_open'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [freepopsd] Error 1

make: *** [src] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-mail/freepops-0.0.5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 24, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

Ogni aiuto sarà graditissimo, visto che lycos mi costringe a usare la webmail...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

usare pax o grsecurity aiuta.

----------

## Sbriglie

Ho risolto aggiornando curl all'ultima versione nel portage, la 7.11.1, marcata ~x86. Forse bisognerebbe mettere nell'ebuild questa dipendenza.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

aggiornato di nuovo. aggiunto ppc

----------

## bld

ragazzi forse la domandina e' un po offtopic err.. mi scuso in anticipo. 

ho fatto una "cazz" ho installato un programa sul portage_overlay mentre da quel che vedo ce nel portage, ho fatto: 

"ebuild packkg digest" e tutto e' andato ok. poi ho scoperto che questo pkg cera al portage, ora per "toglierlo" qualcuno puo dirmi se devo eseguire una specie di procedura inversa oppure basta rm -rf la dir sul portage_overl?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

```
source /etc/make.conf

find $PORTDIR_OVERLAY -iname pacchetto_tuo*.ebuild -exec rm -i {} \;
```

ti chiede conferma prima di cancellare.

----------

## leon_73

Tanto per rompere un po' le scatole a Fonderia, facco presente che siamo gia' arrivati alla release 0.0.12  :Wink: 

Al momento sto provando a installarla con solo l'aggiornamento del digest... appena ha finito vi faccio sapere  :Smile: 

ciao dal rompiscatole 

Leo

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

dovrebbe funzionare semplicmente aggiornando il nome del file

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

errore compilando la versione 0.0.14:

```
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

building freepopsd

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

doc

 * Building documentation

latex manual.tex

make[1]: latex: Command not found

make[1]: *** [manual.dvi] Error 127

make: *** [doc/manual.pdf] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-mail/freepops-0.0.14 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 29, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

Forse è la doc, provo a compilarlo senza quella use

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ok con 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" USE="-doc" emerge -vp freepops
```

l'ha compilato senza problemi

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

non mi funziona! 

avvio il demone, cerco di leggere la posta ma non funziona.. ricontrollo tra i processi e non c'è, credo che crashi!

dal log:

```
 tail /var/log/freepopsd

Mon Aug 30 23:33:14 2004 freepopsd: ENGINE-> Working dir is /etc/init.d

Mon Aug 30 23:33:14 2004 freepopsd: ENGINE-> ABORT(engine.c, 184): Can't bootstr ap without freepops.lua

Mon Aug 30 23:42:58 2004 freepopsd: INTERNAL-> freepops started with loglevel 1 on a little endian machine.

Mon Aug 30 23:42:58 2004 freepopsd: PID-> Maintaining pid file "/var/run/freepop sd.pid"

Mon Aug 30 23:43:24 2004 freepopsd: ENGINE-> ERROR(engine.c, 157): Unable to loa d /usr/local/share/freepops/lua/freepops.lua

Mon Aug 30 23:43:24 2004 freepopsd: ENGINE-> ERROR(engine.c, 165): Unable to loa d src/lua/freepops.lua

Mon Aug 30 23:43:24 2004 freepopsd: ENGINE-> ERROR(engine.c, 173): Unable to loa d freepops.lua

Mon Aug 30 23:43:24 2004 freepopsd: ENGINE-> ERROR(engine.c, 179): Unable to loa d freepops.lua. Path was '/usr/local/share/freepops/lua/:src/lua/:./'

Mon Aug 30 23:43:24 2004 freepopsd: ENGINE-> Working dir is /home/rug

Mon Aug 30 23:43:24 2004 freepopsd: ENGINE-> ABORT(engine.c, 184): Can't bootstr ap without freepops.lua

```

/usr/local/share/freepops/ non esiste!

----------

## [hammerfall]

stesso identico problema.. non c'e' traccia nel sistema dei file .lua richiesti.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ho scaricato l'ebuild dal sito e ora funziona perfettamente!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ok. allora faccio un update.

----------

## [hammerfall]

nel makefile dei sorgenti c'e' una regola per creare automaticamente l'ebuild se non ho letto male sul readme.

Bisogna fare 

```
cd /cartella_sorgenti

cd buildfactory

make dist-gen
```

in questo modo dovresti ottenere un file .gz con dentro l'ebuild

----------

